# Any equipment on site for the Gulf Shores Pier???



## tmgrimm2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Has any equipment arrived or prep work started on the new pier in Gulf Shores? Just wanted an update. Thanks, Toby


----------



## cotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I went by there Sunday; there was nothing new. No equipment around the pier; they are still working on the old hotel site.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i did not even know that they were going to rebuild the pier. i used to love pier fishing off of this pier.


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

I went by there last Sat. no work at the pier. http://www.outdooralabama.com/news/release.cfm?ID=534


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Went by there last night but in the dark could not see much.

But it looks like they are creating a parking/staging area for equipment and materials.

Have some orange mesh barrier fencing up, some storage units dropped and a construction trailer being set-up.


----------



## tmgrimm2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Any updates yet? Anything visible yet??? Thanks, Toby


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

YES!

They have driven most of the pilings out to the waters edge and I understand they will start out into the Gulf as soon as the weather allows.

I grabbed this image off the Bama Beach cam a couple of weeks ago.










Look for updates @ http://www.orangebeach.ws/mbbs22/category-view.asp?showall=true


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

lookin good


----------

